# At what age?



## Kelmae16 (Oct 1, 2013)

When will i be able to tell what sex my chickens are? I have 4 bantam chicks who are now 4wks old...


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Number 2 and 4 definitely look like little Roos. Should just keep getting clearer every week.


----------



## Kelmae16 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks yes I think #2 is a roo too and it is much bigger than the other chicks too..


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

#4 look like a roo to me, BUT it also depends on the breeds. Some breeds the hens have decent size combs and wattles as well as a young age. With my Cochins the male and female looked identical until the male got older and his comb finally grew bigger than the females.


----------



## Kelmae16 (Oct 1, 2013)

Praying it's not a roo too cute.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a hen so far.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree. Looks like a hen.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Kelmae16 said:


> Praying it's not a roo too cute.


What breed is she?


----------



## Kelmae16 (Oct 1, 2013)

This is mum & dad.. Mum is a silkie x and dad is brahma bantam x


----------



## Kelmae16 (Oct 1, 2013)

This is Vadar I am still unsure if it is a rooster or a hen?


----------

